# Good for Indigestion?



## Chase13 (Dec 28, 2005)

First of all, I took 10 days of xifaxan back in January. I didn't use probiotics after I finished it because pimentel said no bacteria is good bacteria. My question is this. The last few weeks I've been suffering from severe indigestion/heart burn and extreme gas. So far, Prilosec OTC hasn't put a dent in it and i'm also back on a low-carb diet so the bacteria isn't being fed. Should I just go ahead and give probiotics a shot, or is it dangerous to try it?


----------

